# Glasgow Forum Meet, June11th 2016



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2016)

Hope I can get to meet lots of our Scotland-based members! 

Date: Saturday June 11th 2016
Time: From 11:30 am, turn up when you can and stay as long as you wish!

Venue:







The Counting House
2 St Vincent Place
Glasgow
City of Glasgow
G1 2DH

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-counting-house-glasgow

Do please come along if you can! 

Attending:
Northerner
@Carolg
@Alan.tnh
@AlisonM
@MargB
@cazscot
@Hazel
@Diadav99 
@Alba37


----------



## Carolg (Apr 23, 2016)

I will be there


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2016)

Carolg said:


> I will be there


Hurrah!  I look forward to meeting you Carol


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm planning on being there, Looking forward to it


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2016)

Alan.tnh said:


> I'm planning on being there, Looking forward to it


Great news Al!


----------



## Carolg (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone in Glasgow. Long way for you to come Alan, but not much different from up north in Scotland I don't suppose- my geography is terrible- worse than my spellchecking lol


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2016)

Carolg said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting everyone in Glasgow. Long way for you to come Alan, but not much different from up north in Scotland I don't suppose- my geography is terrible- worse than my spellchecking lol


I'm hoping to get a cheap flight Carol. I have been up twice before, but that involved a 13 hour bus journey (each way! ) and I don't think I can endure that again!


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 23, 2016)

My wife flew down with Ryanair last week for £32 return tho she booked about 12 weeks in advance.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 23, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'm hoping to get a cheap flight Carol. I have been up twice before, but that involved a 13 hour bus journey (each way! ) and I don't think I can endure that again!


I will get the bus I think,but it takes about 2 3/4 hours but is free


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 23, 2016)

I will be there too. 

I'm planning to travel down on the Friday and stay over till Sunday, still working on the logistics but the idea is to hire a powerchair of some sort for the weekend as I wouldn't be able to cope with just Rolly, playing tourist is hard work as I discovered when I went to Edinburgh recently. I know there are steps up to the entrance of the pub but I seem to recall a lift thingy as well, I'll have to call them and ensure it's working. Same corner as before is it?


----------



## Carolg (Apr 23, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> I will be there too.
> 
> I'm planning to travel down on the Friday and stay over till Sunday, still working on the logistics but the idea is to hire a powerchair of some sort for the weekend as I wouldn't be able to cope with just Rolly, playing tourist is hard work as I discovered when I went to Edinburgh recently. I know there are steps up to the entrance of the pub but I seem to recall a lift thingy as well, I'll have to call them and ensure it's working. Same corner as before is it?


See you there alison


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> I will be there too.
> 
> I'm planning to travel down on the Friday and stay over till Sunday, still working on the logistics but the idea is to hire a powerchair of some sort for the weekend as I wouldn't be able to cope with just Rolly, playing tourist is hard work as I discovered when I went to Edinburgh recently. I know there are steps up to the entrance of the pub but I seem to recall a lift thingy as well, I'll have to call them and ensure it's working. Same corner as before is it?


My memory isn't serving me well, so not sure about the lift. Looking forward to meeting you after nearly 7 years!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 23, 2016)

Northerner said:


> My memory isn't serving me well, so not sure about the lift. Looking forward to meeting you after nearly 7 years!


It was to the right of the steps at the main entrance and I would have used it last time, except it was out of order.


----------



## Lauren95 (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm based in Edinburgh for university and would have loved to come! Sadly I'll be away for summer by then! Hopefully next time?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2016)

Lauren95 said:


> I'm based in Edinburgh for university and would have loved to come! Sadly I'll be away for summer by then! Hopefully next time?


Ah! Hope to see you at some other time then Lauren


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 24, 2016)

I can't go as its too far. Just wanted to say...

THATS MY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2016)

Amberzak said:


> I can't go as its too far. Just wanted to say...
> 
> THATS MY BIRTHDAY


We'll be sure to raise a glass to you @Amberzak !


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 24, 2016)

I would have loved to come and meet you all, but with my moblility problems and associated fibromyalgia issues,  I won't be able to make it, just a little too far away from me. I am so grateful to be a part of the forum though.. and hope you all have a good meet!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2016)

Carol Robinson said:


> I would have loved to come and meet you all, but with my moblility problems and associated fibromyalgia issues,  I won't be able to make it, just a little too far away from me. I am so grateful to be a part of the forum though.. and hope you all have a good meet!


Sorry you won't be able to make it Carol  I do wish they'd hurry up and invent teleportaton so we could just 'beam' people along! Not sure if the Tardis is still in Glasgow, if anyone knows his number?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Apr 29, 2016)

Glasgow for me is a whopping great hike. It would however be interesting to put faces to some of you scallywags and individuals of dubious character. I can not absolutely promise to be there. I can however definitely promise to try my damnedest to be there. If I can make it on the day then it will be my very real pleasure to meet you all. Here's hoping folks


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Glasgow for me is a whopping great hike. It would however be interesting to put faces to some of you scallywags and individuals of dubious character. I can not absolutely promise to be there. I can however definitely promise to try my damnedest to be there. If I can make it on the day then it will be my very real pleasure to meet you all. Here's hoping folks


Bet it's not as far as it is for me!  Hope you can make it!


----------



## eggyg (May 1, 2016)

Considering coming as only 1 hr 10 mins on train from Carlisle and just worked out it's my Saturday off work. ( work every other). Usually babysit on my Sat off but sure hubby can cope with the little monsters, err mean darlings! Will let you know ASAP. Elaine.


----------



## Carolg (May 1, 2016)

Will be good to meet you


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2016)

eggyg said:


> Considering coming as only 1 hr 10 mins on train from Carlisle and just worked out it's my Saturday off work. ( work every other). Usually babysit on my Sat off but sure hubby can cope with the little monsters, err mean darlings! Will let you know ASAP. Elaine.


Ah, that will be brilliant if you can make it Elaine!


----------



## Diadav99 (May 1, 2016)

Hope to make this, just back from hols so will depend on funds. Decent pub in city centre been there a few time on match day


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2016)

Diadav99 said:


> Hope to make this, just back from hols so will depend on funds. Decent pub in city centre been there a few time on match day


It will be great if you can make it, @Diadav99


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2016)

Hurrah! Flights and hotel booked!  I'd forgotten that booking a flight is like pulling teeth, with all the little extras and add-ons they keep throwing at you - most annoying of all was when I finally got through to the end and came to pay, the bl***y thing told me my session had timed out and I had to start again!


----------



## robert@fm (May 3, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'd forgotten that booking a flight is like pulling teet


Not as bad as the couple who booked a holiday flight from the wrong Birmingham Airport.


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> Not as bad as the couple who booked a holiday flight from the wrong Birmingham Airport.


You had me panicking for a moment there Robert!


----------



## Carolg (May 3, 2016)

See you there alan


----------



## Alan.tnh (May 4, 2016)

I know you meant other Alan, but I'll see you there too.


----------



## Carolg (May 4, 2016)

Great Alan too


----------



## Alba37 (May 15, 2016)

Carol Robinson said:


> I would have loved to come and meet you all, but with my moblility problems and associated fibromyalgia issues,  I won't be able to make it, just a little too far away from me. I am so grateful to be a part of the forum though.. and hope you all have a good meet!



Snap re: Fibro Carol  but it's handy for me.  If I feel up to it, I'll post nearer the time .... it would be great to say hi!


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2016)

Alba37 said:


> Snap re: Fibro Carol  but it's handy for me.  If I feel up to it, I'll post nearer the time .... it would be great to say hi!


It would be brilliant to meet you  Hope you are feeling up to it


----------



## HOBIE (May 23, 2016)

Not long now. Hope everyone enjoys


----------



## eggyg (May 26, 2016)

Just booked my train ticket! Yeah! Arrive into Glasgow Central at 12.01, am I correct in thinking I turn right out of station and the pub is down a bit on the corner? Do I wear a red rose in my lapel or carry The Times? Looking forward to meeting everyone. Elaine.


----------



## Carolg (May 30, 2016)

Not such a daft question Elaine. Do we have a secret handshake, or announce "I'm here" over the tannoy, or just hover around until Alan (northerner) rounds us up ...I don't have the skills to put a photo on my profile, so look out for a silver haired lady(???) with a big bag of crochet squares- no please no bag lady jokes


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2016)

Great to hear you can make it Elaine!  I daren't give directions in case I get things wrong, but I do know it's right by George Square, so easy enough to find  I will try to remember to bring the Diabetes Fairy with me, although I'm not sure what time I will arrive as it depends on my flight up going smoothly  Perhaps if another member who is definitely going to be there can exchange mobile numbers with you, then you could call when you arrive? (Use private messages if you want to exchange personal information - click on 'Inbox' and 'Start conversation')


----------



## eggyg (May 30, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Not such a daft question Elaine. Do we have a secret handshake, or announce "I'm here" over the tannoy, or just hover around until Alan (northerner) rounds us up ...I don't have the skills to put a photo on my profile, so look out for a silver haired lady(???) with a big bag of crochet squares- no please no bag lady jokes


Well, I just look like my avatar but without the posh frock! ( I was at a wedding). I'm vertically challenged, 5ft 2ins, darkish short spiky hair, probably have jeans on, my regular uniform! I definitely won't have any crafty things with me as I am the least crafty person ever. I once "knitted" myself a tank top sort of thing and in my enthusiasm I stitched up the arm holes. Never tried again! What time will you be there Carol?


----------



## Carolg (May 30, 2016)

Hi Elaine. Not sure but I will look up bus times and pm you my phone number. Like the thought of an armhole-less tank top. Carol


----------



## eggyg (May 31, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Hi Elaine. Not sure but I will look up bus times and pm you my phone number. Like the thought of an armhole-less tank top. Carol


Well if I wore that you would definitely know it was me! But unluckily for the world it went in the bin in 1983! Got your PM thanks.


----------



## Carolg (Jun 7, 2016)

4 sleeps to go. 3 days to work. Yipee. Really looking forward to Glasgow meeting you all. Did we decide where the clock is???


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 7, 2016)

Why not meet under the statue of Wellington? You can't miss him with that hat on.


----------



## Carolg (Jun 8, 2016)

Is he in George square Alison?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Is he in George square Alison?


He's on Royal Exchange Square, not far from George Square 

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...c8fccb269319081!8m2!3d55.8600174!4d-4.2531312


----------



## eggyg (Jun 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> He's on Royal Exchange Square, not far from George Square
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...c8fccb269319081!8m2!3d55.8600174!4d-4.2531312


I had just literally Googled him and came on here to tell you all! Beat me to it Alan!


----------



## eggyg (Jun 8, 2016)

Carolg said:


> 4 sleeps to go. 3 days to work. Yipee. Really looking forward to Glasgow meeting you all. Did we decide where the clock is???


I've only got today and Friday to work, is the weather going to hold up? Should we meet at Wellington then? Seems like we shouldn't be able to miss him! I will text you when I arrive into Central. Elaine


----------



## Carolg (Jun 9, 2016)

That would be fine for me Elaine. I will text when I arrive at bus station. 2 sleeps to go, and 2 days to work.... Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 9, 2016)

Have a good time everyone who is going and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Carolg (Jun 9, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Have a good time everyone who is going and enjoy yourselves.


Thanks matt


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 9, 2016)

I am eternally sorry folks. I had intended to make it but am going to be stuck in a power Station at Connah's Quay in North Wales where they have an outage this weekend and I need to be on call. They only told me this afternoon and my company cannot afford to turn away the potential work that this outage may offer. I can only humbly apologise again and wish you all an exceptional time.


----------



## Carolg (Jun 9, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am eternally sorry folks. I had intended to make it but am going to be stuck in a power Station at Connah's Quay in North Wales where they have an outage this weekend and I need to be on call. They only told me this afternoon and my company cannot afford to turn away the potential work that this outage may offer. I can only humbly apologise again and wish you all an exceptional time.


That's a shame you can't make it, but thanks


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 9, 2016)

Carolg said:


> That's a shame you can't make it, but thanks




To be perfectly honest there are few things in life anymore that can drag me out of my own routines. Curiously this event was one of those increasingly rare occasions. I feel as strong a sense of community on this forum as I have ever felt anywhere in my life. With that in mind it really really irritates me to have to back out at the last minute. This particular client however is a regular user of my company and if i refuse they will just pick up the Yellow Pages and call the next engineering company on their hit list. They can be extremely demanding in that respect. I have worked hard to bring them to a stage where my company is the first one they ring. Trading times are not that easy and I cannot gnaw off the hand that feeds me


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> To be perfectly honest there are few things in life anymore that can drag me out of my own routines. Curiously this event was one of those increasingly rare occasions. I feel as strong a sense of community on this forum as I have ever felt anywhere in my life. With that in mind it really really irritates me to have to back out at the last minute. This particular client however is a regular user of my company and if i refuse they will just pick up the Yellow Pages and call the next engineering company on their hit list. They can be extremely demanding in that respect. I have worked hard to bring them to a stage where my company is the first one they ring. Trading times are not that easy and I cannot gnaw off the hand that feeds me


Manchester next month


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Manchester next month




Youbetcha Buster!!!!!!


----------



## Carolg (Jun 9, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> To be perfectly honest there are few things in life anymore that can drag me out of my own routines. Curiously this event was one of those increasingly rare occasions. I feel as strong a sense of community on this forum as I have ever felt anywhere in my life. With that in mind it really really irritates me to have to back out at the last minute. This particular client however is a regular user of my company and if i refuse they will just pick up the Yellow Pages and call the next engineering company on their hit list. They can be extremely demanding in that respect. I have worked hard to bring them to a stage where my company is the first one they ring. Trading times are not that easy and I cannot gnaw off the hand that feeds me


Hi,and your reasons for not coming to forum are certainly understandable, I am not a particularly good "joiner" and am surprised that I have no worries about coming along to meet "strange" people. I will raise a glass to absent virtual friends and hope we all have a good time. Who knows, sometimes I may brave a meeting in the bad lands south of the border- in fact I am going to Birmingham in July


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2016)

A couple of people who have said they might be coming but haven't heard from for a bit: @Diadav99 and @Alba37 - hope you can still make it along  Plus, of course anyone who has decided last minute  

See you all tomorrow


----------



## Alan.tnh (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm still coming. Gonna miss your jokes diabetic liberty.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry I can't go but thank you anyway for my invitation. Hope everybody attending has a great time & don't forget all the photos xx


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 10, 2016)

Hope you all have a great get together tomorrow


----------



## eggyg (Jun 10, 2016)

See you there.


----------



## eggyg (Jun 10, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Hi,and your reasons for not coming to forum are certainly understandable, I am not a particularly good "joiner" and am surprised that I have no worries about coming along to meet "strange" people. I will raise a glass to absent virtual friends and hope we all have a good time. Who knows, sometimes I may brave a meeting in the bad lands south of the border- in fact I am going to Birmingham in July


Hope we're not too strange! See you tomorrow Carol.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 11, 2016)

Safe journey and have a great time everyone. I hope one day I'll be able to join you.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2016)

Will shortly be on my way - keep an eye out for The Fairy, I will try and sit at the back of the pub, on the right, if first there  Safe journey everyone!


----------



## Carolg (Jun 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Will shortly be on my way - keep an eye out for The Fairy, I will try and sit at the back of the pub, on the right, if first there  Safe journey everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1460


From me as well.


----------



## Alan.tnh (Jun 11, 2016)

Can't wait see you all soon


----------



## Carolg (Jun 11, 2016)

Better get out of my lazy bed or I will not have the glad rags and slap on but be there with the pj,s and bed head- not a great look methinks


----------



## eggyg (Jun 11, 2016)

I've just got out my pit, making a bacon sarnie! Yum yum! Alan.tnh and Carol, see you at Wellington!


----------



## Alba37 (Jun 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> A couple of people who have said they might be coming but haven't heard from for a bit: @Diadav99 and @Alba37 - hope you can still make it along  Plus, of course anyone who has decided last minute
> 
> See you all tomorrow



I'm sorry I can't make it... I would have loved to meet you!  I will hopefully make it next time, if you come back again!  The good weather has gone  but I hope it doesn't dampen your spirits and you have a great time in Glasgow!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## Alan.tnh (Jun 11, 2016)

No when I said the clock I was thinking the one in Glasgow Central.  To help you recognise me do you know what George Clooney looks like.  Well forget that and think more shrek but slightly less green.


----------



## eggyg (Jun 11, 2016)

Alan.tnh said:


> No when I said the clock I was thinking the one in Glasgow Central.  To help you recognise me do you know what George Clooney looks like.  Well forget that and think more shrek but slightly less green.


Wait at clock Alan, I get in 12.05, look out for the complete opposite of Julia Roberts, not quite Princess Fiona, cos my hair's short! I will text you when I arrive.


----------



## Alan.tnh (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm on train now should be in a similar time


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2016)

In the pub now sat in small room on right of main entrance. Anyone else here?


----------



## eggyg (Jun 11, 2016)

Home after a great day meeting you all. Bet you're all still in pub getting bladdered! I'm in my PJs "watching" the footie. Lovely to meet the two Alans, Carol and Alison. Elaine.


----------



## Carolg (Jun 12, 2016)

Alan.tnh said:


> No when I said the clock I was thinking the one in Glasgow Central.  To help you recognise me do you know what George Clooney looks like.  Well forget that and think more shrek but slightly less green.


You did yourself an injustice Alan, you never said you were tall like George and Shrek. Glad Elaine found you, as I wouldn't have recognised you from your description. Well done Elaine


----------



## Carolg (Jun 12, 2016)

eggyg said:


> Wait at clock Alan, I get in 12.05, look out for the complete opposite of Julia Roberts, not quite Princess Fiona, cos my hair's short! I will text you when I arrive.


Who is princess Fiona Elaine? Glad both you and Alan found me as I had been round pub twice, and think fairy must have been playing peekaboo with head under her wing. Wee tyke, but seemed reasonably behaved later, although I think she liked attention from waitress. Thanks both for making sure I was found.

lovely day and nice to meet and put faces to Alan,Alan,Elaine,Alison And Margaret.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2016)

Great to meet you all! As always, lovely friendly people!  Looks like it might be soggy day in Edinburgh for me and @AlisonM today


----------



## Carolg (Jun 12, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Great to meet you all! As always, lovely friendly people!  Looks like it might be soggy day in Edinburgh for me and @AlisonM today


Yukki here in leven as well


----------



## eggyg (Jun 12, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Who is princess Fiona Elaine? Glad both you and Alan found me as I had been round pub twice, and think fairy must have been playing peekaboo with head under her wing. Wee tyke, but seemed reasonably behaved later, although I think she liked attention from waitress. Thanks both for making sure I was found.
> 
> lovely day and nice to meet and put faces to Alan,Alan,Elaine,Alison And Margaret.


Princess Fiona is Shrek's wife Carol, don't tell me you've never seen Shrek! If not you must remedy it now, you must watch all three! Lovely day in Carlisle, just setting off to walk round Derwentwater, 9 miles!


----------



## Alan.tnh (Jun 12, 2016)

Really enjoyed meeting you all, see you all again I hope. Al


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 13, 2016)

I had a lovely time in spite of the chair/scooter disaster couldn't have the chair I wanted and the scooter broke down and they didn't have a replacement so I was back to relying on Rolly. I wouldn't recommend that hire company to anyone, they were useless. I'm paying for all that activity now (in pain and exhausted) and will be for a few days, but it was worth it.

Other than that, I had a lovely time and it was really nice to meet everyone. Good food, good craic and good company, what more could you ask? Northe and I went through to Edinburgh on Sunday where I proceeded to curl his hair with tales of plague, ghouls and ghosts, murders and body snatchers, and all in a huge downpour. We ended up in the museum of Scotland looking at some of the exhibits and drying off. Then it was back to Glasgow in time to get the train home.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> I had a lovely time in spite of the chair/scooter disaster couldn't have the chair I wanted and the scooter broke down and they didn't have a replacement so I was back to relying on Rolly. I wouldn't recommend that hire company to anyone, they were useless. I'm paying for all that activity now (in pain and exhausted) and will be for a few days, but it was worth it.
> 
> Other than that, I had a lovely time and it was really nice to meet everyone. Good food, good craic and good company, what more could you ask? Northe and I went through to Edinburgh on Sunday where I proceeded to curl his hair with tales of plague, ghouls and ghosts, murders and body snatchers, and all in a huge downpour. We ended up in the museum of Scotland looking at some of the exhibits and drying off. Then it was back to Glasgow in time to get the train home.


Hope you are recuperating well - feeling pretty tired myself after what was (for me!) a packed weekend!  Finished it off yesterday with a visit to the Riverside Museum  and Glenlee Tall Ship and an afternoon back in the Counting House with @Hazel  Plane journey home ran to schedule  A most enjoyable trip! I'm missing all the Scottish accents already!

Riverside Museum:


Glenlee tall ship



Spotted this on Wilson Street:



Hold on! Who's that?  Tom Baker, clearly, looking at the scarf! 



And one for @AlisonM  (Wellington isn't on George Square, he's across the road and round the corner! )


----------



## Hazel (Jun 14, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hope you are recuperating well - feeling pretty tired myself after what was (for me!) a packed weekend!  Finished it off yesterday with a visit to the Riverside Museum  and Glenlee Tall Ship and an afternoon back in the Counting House with @Hazel  Plane journey home ran to schedule  A most enjoyable trip! I'm missing all the Scottish accents already!
> 
> Riverside Museum:
> View attachment 1465
> ...


Good to see you too.      Sorry I missed everyone on Saturday (Dad problems), but I did not say I would be there.    Great pity those you said they would be there, failed to appear.
Really pleased newbies made it - again sorry I missed meeting you on Saturday, maybe next year


----------



## Carolg (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice photos, and at least her nibs got her picture taken.


----------



## robert@fm (Jun 14, 2016)

eggyg said:


> Princess Fiona is Shrek's wife Carol, don't tell me you've never seen Shrek! If not you must remedy it now, you must watch all three!


Actually, there are four.  Some people don't like the fourth movie (a what-if exploring what might have happened if the events of the first movie didn't go the way they did), but I do!


----------

